# XP Service Pack 3 Final v5512 Deutsch (Mirror)



## C2DOwner (24. April 2008)

SP3 Final Microsoft Download Link (Deutsch)
Enjoy.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. April 2008)

1. toll  
2. natürlich eine *.ch* - wir Schweizer sind einfach schnell


----------



## C2DOwner (24. April 2008)

Quelle: WinFuture.de - Windows XP Service Pack 3 schon via MSDN/TechNet

Danke an deepblue2000 (Winfuture-Member). Er hat das SP3 bei Rapidshare hochgeladen (2 Teile).


----------



## C2DOwner (24. April 2008)

Integration mit NLite (1.45 beta2) hat reibungslos funktioniert.


----------



## C2DOwner (24. April 2008)

Subjektiv läuft Windows schneller und stabiler (Installation von der Slipstream SP3-CD ging auch schneller als von der SP2-CD).


----------



## myvendetta (24. April 2008)

shit, wolltes auch grad posten... da war wohl wer (nicht unerheblich) schneller


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. April 2008)

Habs grad mal installiert... aber außer mein System zu verlangsamen hats nix bewirkt?
Was bringt das SP3 denn eig mit sich?


----------



## Fifadoc (24. April 2008)

thx für den download, war echt fix.
installieren werd ichs bei zeiten mal, wenn ich dazu lust habe xD


----------



## Sentionline007 (25. April 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Was bringt das SP3 denn eig mit sich?


Wenn du nicht weisst was es mit sich bringt, warum installierst du es überhaupt? X-Treme intelligent (!)

Naja, obwohl es 390.000 mal beschrieben wurde, schmeisse ich gerne einen Link in die Runde.

Windows XP Service Pack 3: Die Neuerungen und Veränderungen


----------



## push@max (25. April 2008)

Handelt es sich schon tatsächlich um das Final SP3? Ich kann niergendswo eine News über einen Release finden


----------



## Letni (25. April 2008)

> Handelt es sich schon tatsächlich um das Final SP3? Ich kann niergendswo eine News über einen Release finden



Auf jeden Fall mal findet sich auf der Microsoft-Homepage die gleiche Version zum downloaden...


Liebe Grüße, Letni


----------



## C2DOwner (25. April 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Handelt es sich schon tatsächlich um das Final SP3? Ich kann niergendswo eine News über einen Release finden



Das offizielle Release ist ja auch erst am 29.04.


----------



## riedochs (27. April 2008)

Ich hab das Gefühl da smit SP3 XP etwas besser läuft. Kann aber Subjektiv sein.


----------



## Eiche (27. April 2008)

sage mal du tust dein Sachen auch lustig durch die Gegend kopieren

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/windows-xp/15543-xp-service-pack-3-final-v5512-deutsch-mirror.html


----------



## jetztaber (27. April 2008)

Jo, einmal ist im allgemeinen ausreichend. Aber wir wollen heute nicht päpstlicher als der Papst selbst sein und großzügig darüber hinwegsehen.


----------



## MrMorse (27. April 2008)

C2DOwner schrieb:


> Maximaler Download. Kein Traffic-Limit.
> 
> *http://tinyurl.com/3fbtk2*
> 
> Enjoy.



Warum eigentlich zwei Threads?


----------



## mille25 (27. April 2008)

habe es grade installiert, kann aber noch nicht viel sagen^^

auf jeden fall sollte man nach der installation erstmal defragmentieren

naja habe auch mal 3dmark06 durchlaufen lassen, genau so wie vorher.
für mich ist das sys weder schneller noch langsamer...

nur der neu starten vorgang dsauert jetzt voll lange oO

naja melde mich nach ein paar tagen nochmal wieder, kann noch nicht viel sagen


----------



## C2DOwner (27. April 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> Jo, einmal ist im allgemeinen ausreichend. Aber wir wollen heute nicht päpstlicher als der Papst selbst sein und großzügig darüber hinwegsehen.



Sorry.


----------



## jetztaber (27. April 2008)

MrMorse schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich zwei Threads?



Servicepacks sind immer ein bisschen grenzlastig, sozusagen Einzeiler mit Link. Aufgrund des Interesses an einem wirklich funktionierenden Link mit Downloadmöglichkeit sind sie sowohl im Newsbereich als auch im BS-Bereich gut aufgehoben.

Länger haltbar bzw. aktuell sind sie natürlich immer im entsprechenden Forum. Er hätte also eine News posten können, mit Link hierher, aber was für ein Aufwand bei solchen Einzeilern mit Link. Da stell ich natürlich den Link gleich mit dazu, anstatt zum Link zu linken (haha). Hätte er es nur hierher gepostet, hätte eine andere Person das wohl auch in den News gepostet. Das Ergebnis wäre das gleiche gewesen, nämlich gleicher Inhalt nur halt von zwei unterschiedlichen Personen.

Also gilt: Auch der Papst hat mal Urlaub! 



C2DOwner schrieb:


> Wollte nur, dass es möglichst viele PCGHX-Members sehen.



Sehe ich auch so. Und ich denke das war auch so. Und hättest Du es nicht getan, hätte es jemand anders zumindest im Newsbereich gepostet und niemand hätte auch nur einen Gedanken daran verschwendet, dass es den Link schon mal gibt.


----------



## greentea908 (27. April 2008)

Schon traurig genug dass man solch einem Mist soviel Zeit des Lebens investiert (Repost Police, anderen im Forum hinterherjagen)...

Geht doch mal raus spazieren Sesselfurzer


----------



## Svenne (27. April 2008)

Is das au für 64bit Version


----------



## MrMorse (27. April 2008)

zeffer schrieb:


> sage mal du tust dein Sachen auch lustig durch die Gegend kopieren
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/windows-xp/15543-xp-service-pack-3-final-v5512-deutsch-mirror.html





MrMorse schrieb:


> Warum eigentlich zwei Threads?



Ups, ich hatte Deinen Link nicht gesehen, dass es dasselbe ist


----------



## Fekl (27. April 2008)

Svenne schrieb:


> Is das au für 64bit Version


Nein.


----------



## Joshka (28. April 2008)

Hi leute,

ich hab ein Problem. Wollte SP3 installieren da kam die meldung, dass der kernel  nicht von windows  ei und deswegen die installation nicht gestartet wird. naja, dann dachte ich ich deinstallier vorher mal SP2 da dass ja soviel ich weiss im SP3  enthalten ist. wenn ich jetzt hochfahren will kommt ein bluescreen mit der meldung

PROCESS1_INTIALIZATION_FAILED

hab schon probiert xp zu repararieren hat aber nix gebracht.

whats do do ?


----------



## SteVe (28. April 2008)

Hab das SP3 einfach über mein Windows XP mit SP2 drüber gebügelt, kein Problem bisher.


----------



## FuNzeL (28. April 2008)

Joshka schrieb:


> Hi leute,
> 
> ich hab ein Problem. Wollte SP3 installieren da kam die meldung, dass der kernel  nicht von windows  ei und deswegen die installation nicht gestartet wird. naja, dann dachte ich ich deinstallier vorher mal SP2 da dass ja soviel ich weiss im SP3  enthalten ist. wenn ich jetzt hochfahren will kommt ein bluescreen mit der meldung
> 
> ...



Die Meldung kam bei mir auch.
Es lag daran, dass ich ein Bootlogo über Tune Up Utilties installiert habe.
Ich habe dann wieder das originale Logo ausgewählt und dann konnte ich die Installation starten...

ABER: Bis jetzt habe ich es noch nicht geschafft SP3 vollständig zu installieren. Im letzten Drittel kommt immer eine "Zugriff verweigert"- Fehlermeldung. Dann macht er alles wieder rückgängig und starten den Rechner neu. Das Proplem scheinen aber viele Leute zu haben, wenn man mal im Netz schaut.
Allerdings habe ich dafür noch keine Lösung gefunden. Hat jemand ne Idee?
[Natürlich ohne Windows neu zu installieren ]


----------



## Imens0 (28. April 2008)

ist das wirklich schon die final version? warum gibts die sonst nirgends zum download?


----------



## mille25 (28. April 2008)

mal nen kleiner bericht von mir:

installation:

habe vorher alle programme beendet, dann den installer gestartet und gewartet, ging alles problemlos, musste dann neustarten. nach dem reboot dann kurz defragmentiert, da das sp3 die festplatte ein wenig durcheinandergbracht hatte, danach war der pc weder spürbar langsamer noch schneller. habe dann bei systeminfo geguckt, und siehe da "service pack 3". 

leistung:

ich konnte keine veränderung feststellen, weder beim arbeiten noch beim spielen. alle anwendungen laufen noch problemlos. superpi und 3dmark exakt gleich wie beim sp2. auch alte spiele (quake 3) laufen problemlos und mit den gleichen fps.

probleme:

anfangs dauerte das neustarten wesentlich länger, das hat sich aber jetzt verbessert btw ist wieder normal. abstürze habe ich trotz übertaktung nicht gehabt und auch sonst keine probleme.

fazit:

ich kann keinen unterschied zwischen sp2 und sp3 feststellen. keine veränderungen an der oberfläche, weder langsamer noch schneller und ich hatte weder mit sp2 noch mit sp3 stabilitätsprobleme. alles in alles weiss ich nicht ob es sich lohnt zu installieren, ich kann nur sagen dass es bei mir keine probleme gibt, ich habe auch keine verbesserungen feststellen konnte/kann.

ich hoffe das hilft ein bissl 

grüße


----------

